# TODAY on RO



## Bo B Bunny (Apr 17, 2008)

[align=center]*TODAY ON RO*
[/align]

[align=center]*
Happy Second Gotcha Day to my darling, CLOVERBUNNY!
*[/align]


[align=center]inkelepht::bunnyheartinkelepht::bunnyheartinkelepht:

[/align]

[align=center]Gentle Giants saved this little guy! And timetowaste is very generous to help out!:hug:

*JamesCarden *has another adorable bunny! :brownbunny
[/align]
[align=center]Get Well wishes going out to *Miss Bea*! And *Ambrosia*! *Tinysmom* reports that the poor babies have ear mites! Miss Bea also has an infection with it (see their blog)ray:

[/align]

[align=center]Congratulations to *SNOWYSHILOH* for knowing *ELLA*was yesterdayâs adorable bunny!
[/align]
[align=center]*Do you know who this beauty is?*

[/align]
[align=center]




[/align]


----------



## Alexah (Apr 17, 2008)

I had trouble with today's bunny of the day. I'm not even close to 100% sure here, but could that be MsBinky's Bam Bam?

Please let me be right! Nevertheless though, whoever's bun it is, he or she is way cute!


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Apr 17, 2008)

Nope - Here's a clue:

This bunny lives with many other bunnies!


----------



## Alexah (Apr 17, 2008)

Oy vey! I must go back to my guess-that-bunny search.

I'll be back...and with the right answer too!


----------



## Alexah (Apr 17, 2008)

I got it! I got it! It's JimD's Brindle! Right?! 

The hint definitely helped point me in the right direction :biggrin2:.


----------



## Becca (Apr 17, 2008)

Happy Gotcha day Cloverbunny!


----------



## JadeIcing (Apr 17, 2008)

Did I mention I have my moms two buns working on bonding? 

Check out my blog later to see how it is going.:biggrin2:


----------



## LuvaBun (Apr 17, 2008)

HAPPY GOTCHA DAY, little Clover. 

Hope you get lots of treats :biggrin2:

jan


----------



## Atorres61472 (Apr 17, 2008)

Happy Gotcha Day 



 Cloverbunny


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Apr 17, 2008)

Happy Gotcha Day to your Clover bunny!


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Apr 18, 2008)

Thanks everyone! Clover got brocolli leaves, and celery leaves and a little piece of celery (tops where it's thin and no stringies), extra oatsies, some practice golf wiffle balls.... and lots of playtime today! She was very happy but one time when I walked through, she was sitting there staring through the gate like "Mama, come talk to the Cloverbunny!" So I did. She was happy. I think she'd sit and listen to me talk to her all day if I would. LOL! 

I'm going to go get them all some new stuff at the bird shop soon - All of their birthdays are coming or just happened.


----------



## mouse_chalk (Apr 18, 2008)

Aww, I missed this! Happy Gotcha Day Cloverbunny!


----------

